# BMX from airport



## josejr (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Everyone 

I got a problem, I'm coming from Colombia to Paris and I want to transfer my BMX from the airport to my rental
is that possible in Paris ?


----------



## jk (May 29, 2004)

Not sure what you mean by transfer your bike. Do you mean you want to have it delivered there? If you have it in a bike case/box you will have to find a taxi service to get you where you are going. The subway in Paris would be tough to get around with lots of luggage. Depending on where you are going the taxi wouldnt likely be too expensive.



josejr said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I got a problem, I'm coming from Colombia to Paris and I want to transfer my BMX from the airport to my rental
> is that possible in Paris ?


----------

